# Grain-Free with moderate protein?



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I need to be under 25% because of some liver issues. What is the best I can do?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Natural Balance has some good options.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Taste of the Wild's salmon and lamb varieties are right at 25%. I believe that Natural Balances' Limited Ingredient Diets (duck, salmon, bison and venison) are around 21%.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

California Natural Grain-Free (if you don't mind the P&G acquisition), except for chicken 
Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream & Sierra Mountain 
Infinia Salmon & Sweet Potato 
Pelican Bay Salmon & Nature's Domain (at Costco)
Natural Balance LID


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't really like the Natural Balance foods as they are low in meat content and use plant proteins. 
TOTW, and the Costco foods are much better in that category, they may have a bit more protein, but is animal protein and more appropriate.


----------

